# Weeing in her toilet!



## Maisiedog (Aug 19, 2013)

I am hoping that some of you experienced owners can please offer some advice with toilet training!
We brought Maisie home a couple of days ago and she is wonderful - full on mad puppy or sleeping, eating well and most of the time going outside for a wee - I am taking her after food, sleeps etc and most if the time she goes soon after going outside, however, she seems to want to go on the patio or lawn rather than on the wooden turfed puppy loo we made her! I have tried sitting her on there as soon as we go out, and she has managed it a couple of times (LOADS of praise when she did) and also said 'toilet' when she does it elsewhere, then immediately put her on the loo, and then saying 'toilet' again next time we go out but it's not working! I know it's really early days, but I'd love for her to learn to go in the right place and not wee all over the patio! I have sprayed enzyme spray on the patio when she goes there. Someone suggested moving her poos to the designated area to give a scent but don't think I want to leave them lying around! Any advice would be very great fully received!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

I too built a doggy-loo, and am still having the same issues as you, mainly going outside (which is great,) but rarely on the doggy-loo (one does more than the other.) The way I look at it, its still relatively early days, and I would rather they did it outside (ANYWHERE!) rather than inside. My thought is that once they are trained to go outside, THEN I will encourage them to use the doggy loo. 
we did try moving their poops to the doggy loo too, but it didn't actually make any difference.
Hang in there, you will get there in time, and in the meantime, I'd be glad your little one is going outside and not all over the house!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We used this when Lolly was a puppy and it was marvelous. I would take her outside, spray the stuff where we wanted her to go, she would sniff it and immediately do a wee there. Might be worth a try.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

flounder_1 said:


> We used this when Lolly was a puppy and it was marvelous. I would take her outside, spray the stuff where we wanted her to go, she would sniff it and immediately do a wee there. Might be worth a try.


We also tried this spray, and although they were very interested in the smell, it didn't help them to go where we wanted them to, but your pup may well respond differently...anything is worth trying, and what works for one, won't necessarily work for another, and vice versa!


----------



## Maisiedog (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you - appreciate the suggestion of the spray and will give it a try. As we have said, it is very early days and it's great that she is going outside 85% of the time, so I guess I will just keep praising for any wee outside, ignoring inside, and gong massively over the top with using the loo! In the meantime, any suggestions for being so limpet-like I keep trippng over?!? I'm loving being a new mummy!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe put her on her lead and take her to her potty area. That way you control where she goes and eventually she will learn that it's her potty area.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Same here I made a grassy area in our front patio. She has gone there a few times, but not much. Thought she would like it better the the mulch area. But doesn't seem to make a difference to her. I also try the puppy spray but different brand. For me she seemed to run away from the smell. Hopefully the smell will go away and she will start using the area.

I'm also will be happy when she starts letting us know to let her out. I don't care if its the back yard or front as long as she lets us KNOW she needs to go out side....

Good Luck


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You may not want to do this .... But if she wees on your patio, could you put on a rubber glove on soak up the urine with kitchen roll the ring it out on your doggie loo ???? Might be worth a shot .
Is the grass wet ??? I know Mable hates getting her fadgarina wet


----------

